# PCI Design Handbook 7th Edition



## M_Soto (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a New PCI Design Handbook 7th Edition (Hard copy) for sale. PM me if you need it for your SE exam.


----------



## Lukus (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a copy or a link to the PDF if anyone can help


----------

